# Pictures from today's hunt



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Here are some pictures from today's hunt. We shot our limit and decided to take some pictures of birds working the spread. Unfortunately many of the pictures didn't turn out real well but here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

WOW...those are some awesome pics!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm jealous............  :thumb:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Booster took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome pictures


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic pictures!!! Good work!
Dan :beer:


----------



## AVALANCHE (Oct 14, 2007)

SWEET!!! :beer:


----------



## Long Spur (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome pics! If that doesn't get my blood pumping. Patiently waiting for the geese in Pierre. :beer:


----------



## Badger_fan44 (Oct 31, 2006)

That's almost as much fun as shooting them....almost! Awesome pics


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet moses! I had the camera out the other day, but dropped it to start shooting the gun instead. Great pics, congrats.


----------

